
Identity Diversification: The Case for a Well-Balanced Sense of Self - imartin2k
https://nickwignall.com/identity-diversification/
======
zachsnow
I was looking forward to reading this article as the concept (even just the
name, identify diversification) immediately resonated with me.

What I found was an anecdote followed by a few hypotheticals. “What if you
spend all your time sportsing and then you get hurt?” Really a minimal
treatment of the idea unfortunately.

------
andygcook
As a founder, I’m working on diversifying my identity by learning mandolin,
reading more fiction, and running again. The funny thing is I’m actually more
effective at work when I take time for myself outside of the company. In the
moment it’s hard to give myself the permission, but I almost never regret it
now.

------
codethief
This resonates a lot with me. I recently ran into a somewhat similar situation
and I was grateful that I had read Mark Manson's article about the same
topic[1] a while back. It allowed me to recognize and address the underlying
issue fairly quickly.

[1] [https://markmanson.net/diversify-your-
identity](https://markmanson.net/diversify-your-identity)

------
atomical
If one has a cognitive distortion it's better to talk back to that distortion.
Why should these aspects of so called identity be important to how I feel
anyway?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feeling_Good:_The_New_Mood_The...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feeling_Good:_The_New_Mood_Therapy)

------
Isamu
Your interests need maintenance and care, you cultivate them like a garden.
You can definitely find yourself uninterested in everything if you think
interests should find you and not the other way around.

------
Flenser
Keep Your Identity Small —
[http://www.paulgraham.com/identity.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/identity.html)

------
davidgerard
or: "Keep your identity large."

------
lihaciudaniel
Isn't this common Buddhist teaching. My body doesn't define me , my mind who
tells me suicidal thoughts does not define me. What do you guys think ?

~~~
DenisM
The article is less ambitious - find a couple more identities so you can get
by when one crumbles. Buddhist thing is more radical - stop relying on
identities and stop having them.

